# what is jkd kickboxing???



## cfr (Dec 9, 2003)

The title pretty much asks it all. What is it specifically. How is it different from Ameican kickboxing? Muay Thai? Elbows, shins and knees like MT? Point of toe like Savate?
Thanks


----------



## Zepp (Dec 9, 2003)

Where did you see or hear of "JKD Kickboxing?"


----------



## cfr (Dec 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Zepp _
> *Where did you see or hear of "JKD Kickboxing?" *




Google the exact phrase JKD kickboxing in English only and you'll get 170 results.


----------



## bscastro (Jan 6, 2004)

I think it mainly refers to the stand-up portion of JKD from boxing and kicking range. Check out Chris Kent's book (it's old) called "Jeet Kune Do Kickboxing." Mainly Jun Fan techniques (e.g. hook kick, front kick, side kick from lead leg, etc.) and much focus on efficiency of movement and footwork. 

Bryan


----------



## pesilat (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bscastro _
> *I think it mainly refers to the stand-up portion of JKD from boxing and kicking range. Check out Chris Kent's book (it's old) called "Jeet Kune Do Kickboxing." Mainly Jun Fan techniques (e.g. hook kick, front kick, side kick from lead leg, etc.) and much focus on efficiency of movement and footwork.
> 
> Bryan *



Yup. That pretty much sums it up. Though a lot of JKD guys also have some training in Muy Thai and draw from that, too. But when I've heard the term, it's usually referring to the punching and kicking aspects of Jun Fan - or wherever that instructor draws them from which will often have Muy Thai and Savate influences.

However, the Google search is also picking up schools that advertise teaching JKD _and_ kickboxing - not necessarily that they teach something they call "JKD Kickboxing."

Mike


----------



## pinklady6000 (Aug 25, 2016)

kick boxing is a fundermental art of JKD. You will advance in JKD in a faster rate than doing that trapping lark (this is a backward step into the classical mess).


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Aug 25, 2016)

pinklady6000 said:


> kick boxing is a fundermental art of JKD. You will advance in JKD in a faster rate than doing that trapping lark (this is a backward step into the classical mess).


Why're you replying to over a decade old threads troll? We all know now you know zero about martial arts you learn it from books and pretend to be an expert


----------

